# GoDaddy Bleeding clients



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Even after doing a 180 and denouncing support for SOPA, godaddy is loosing major clients with thousands of domains registered there. Many stating they can't do business with a company that would support such horrible legislation. 

Basically if passed this would have allowed the government to seize any domain without due process of law. Of course somehow godaddy.com and its sub domains would have been exempt from this in the latest amendment to the proposed legislation. 



> Rep. Jared Polis (D-CO), the only member of Congress present at the hearing with any tech experience, having founded several web companies, introduced two amendments: one to exclude universities and non-profits from being subject do having to shut down their own domain servers if accused of piracy under SOPA, and the other to exempt dynamic IP addresses, such as those found on web-enabled printers. Both were voted down.
> 
> Polis pointed out that SOPA and Smith’s amendment already excluded certain operators of sub-domains, such as GoDaddy.com, from being subject to shutdowns under SOPA.
> 
> “If companies like GoDaddy.com are exempt, why aren’t non-commercial domain servers exempt?” Polis asked.


http://idealab.talkingpointsmemo.com/2011/12/sopa-hearing-will-never-end.php



> SCOTTSDALE, Ariz. (Dec. 23, 2011) - Go Daddy is no longer supporting SOPA, the "Stop Online Piracy Act" currently working its way through U.S. Congress.
> 
> "Fighting online piracy is of the utmost importance, which is why Go Daddy has been working to help craft revisions to this legislation - but we can clearly do better," Warren Adelman, Go Daddy's newly appointed CEO, said. "It's very important that all Internet stakeholders work together on this. Getting it right is worth the wait. Go Daddy will support it when and if the Internet community supports it."


http://www.godaddy.com/newscenter/release-view.aspx?news_item_id=378

I will be transferring my domains and hosting accounts elsewhere when they expire this year. For more on the backlash from the public, check out their twitter feed.
https://twitter.com/#!/GoDaddy


----------



## ARC (Nov 30, 2011)

They deserve to lose clients over this. The hypocrisy is maddening....

We need more companies to oppose SOPA, and people need to encourage them, because its the people that will suffer.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

In my opinion this is all futile. We are in the wild west days of the internet. Its just a matter of time before greed and major lock downs are in place. Sometime in the future we are all going to telling stories to our grandchildren "In my day of the internet you would be amazed......."

Pat


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I was reading somewhere that the internet is only 17 years old, a recalcitrant teenager, as we see it mature, there will be tons of changes!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

TOR network will bypass SOPA.

gotta know how to navigate it though.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

GD took a huge hit on this. Internet is powerful and fast for action. Netflix. Same thing. I'm sure we will be seeing many more like that.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

*


RCP said:



I was reading somewhere that the internet is only 17 years old, a recalcitrant teenager, as we see it mature, there will be tons of changes!

Click to expand...

**re·cal·ci·trant/riˈkalsətrənt/*

Adjective:Having an obstinately uncooperative attitude toward authority.

Triple Word Score!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Bender said:


> *re·cal·ci·trant/riˈkalsətrənt/*
> 
> Adjective:Having an obstinately uncooperative attitude toward authority.
> 
> Triple Word Score!


i have 15 "words with friends" matches going currently, winning 10 of them.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> i have 15 "words with friends" matches going currently, winning 10 of them.


I have to check that game out.
What if I don't have any friends?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Bender said:


> I have to check that game out.
> What if I don't have any friends?


I'll be your friend, sounds like fun! Scrabble is a favorite game!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Bender said:


> I have to check that game out.
> What if I don't have any friends?


then you are lonely...

j/k

you can go in and get set up with a random player.
use facebook lists, or play local passing the phone off each turn.

my wife and i get bristly over scores.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Anyone play Hanging with Friends? (I have the iPhone app) The wife and I play all the time, but being that she grew up reading the dictionary for fun many, many times, she usually kicks my butt.... Looking for the less intellectual type... takers? haha!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone play Hanging with Friends? (I have the iPhone app) The wife and I play all the time, but being that she grew up reading the dictionary for fun many, many times, she usually kicks my butt.... Looking for the less intellectual type... takers? haha!


the nag ad eh?
i considered jacking into it, my wife reads 3 large books per day, we should go a few rounds.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

You have to love when a politician tells voters they don't matter. 

http://www.digitaltrends.com/opinion/sopa-sponsor-rep-lamar-smith-to-sopa-opponents-you-dont-matter/

Which is exactly what Rep. Lamar Smith did.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

RCP said:


> I was reading somewhere that the internet is only 17 years old, a recalcitrant teenager, as we see it mature, there will be tons of changes!


being a teenager is great..last year in toronto they were going to charge per click, that got shut down..the fat cats will have their day.. i just hope it isn't a long day:no:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Do you bit, its really easy. The protest link is up on the google.com homepage. 










https://www.google.com/landing/takeaction/


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

What are my other options aside from godaddy? I am in a particularly unique place right now with renewal due in less than two weeks. My website is a wordpress and my e mail account is through godaddy. Myweb designer is currently making some header changes and so forth..... 

Before she gets too far along I would like to give her some sensible alternative directions....


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I use Hostgator and love it. They have terrific chat support, trying to deal with an issue with GD is difficult.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you Chris that was fast......


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds like we won:thumbsup:
SOPA


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Officially Hostgator now.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Entertaining sort of


----------



## mosby (Mar 23, 2012)

Just judging by godaddy's advertising, It seems they want to be the world's leading douche bags.


----------



## jtea858 (Sep 8, 2010)

I highly recommend namecheap for domain registration & Hostgator for Wordpress Site Hosting because of their support. If not Wordpress or another CMS, & you have only 1 site then just find the cheapest shared hosting account you can find. 




Seattle Remodeling


----------

